# v letech



## parolearruffate

Ahoj

Řiká se: náš vztah se v letech (con il passare degli anni) měnil. 

Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Řekla bych: Náš čas se s (přibývajícími) roky měnil/vyvíjel. "V letech" mi nezní dobře. Ale budu o tom ještě přemýšlet. 

Jana


----------



## duden

Ahoj,
myslím, že je možné říct i "Náš vztah se s léty měnil/vyvíjel."
*duden


----------



## Jana337

duden said:


> Ahoj,
> myslím, že je možné říct i "Náš vztah se s léty měnil/vyvíjel."
> *duden


Rozhodně ano. 

Jana


----------

